# Filter Advice



## modestvolta (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, hopefully there isn't a super obvious thread about this already (I looked but results were coming up from 2005 and those seem a little out of date)

I'm setting up a 50 gallon aquarium (after not having a tank for the last 6 years - ugh). I was originally going to use a single Fluval 204 on it (what my dad had hooked up to it when he ran it several years ago), but that's clearly under powered. I thought about adding another of his 204s and running both at the same time, but the aquarium is a tall hexagon, so I don't think that's going to get the best flow. 

Anyways: I was originally thinking of getting a Fluval 305 (on Amazon for $120), but I saw that the 405 was only $150, which seems like a steal. Should I go for that or is there a better filter out there for the same budget? 

I'm used to the Fluvals already, but I'm open to trying anything out. 

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

i know nothing about these filters, but for a difference of $30, i'd get the 405.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I've never tried Fluvals, either. I like Marineland Penguins a lot. I just picked up the Penguin 200 yesterday for my 40 gallon. It's made to filter up to 50 gallons and it was $37. 
It has the bio-wheel, that spins as the water rushes out. That helps add a little airation plus it grows a lot of beneficial bacteria. And I was pleasantly surprised to see that they left an open slot to add a second filter cartridge if I so choose.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I have 2 305's on my 72 gallon and I'm really happy with them. They do a nice job. A 405 may be a bit excessive but it definitely doesn't hurt! It's kind of up to you really. Either way, you'd be good. Or you could just save yourself the money and hook up the new 305 and the old 205.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Actually, filters don't change much. Old advice is likely fine. I'd go bigger, esp. in a tall tank. But if you are planning a planted tank with CO2 and still-water fish, you might not want to.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

does the 405 have flow control? if so, you could adjust if too much. i guess in some cases it's possible to have too much flow.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is pretty hard to over filter a tank...always go higher than you need..that way you won't have any issues when the smalled unit isn't up to par..
i have a FX5 on my 125 plus a bunch of large sponge filters..for HOB filters i only use Aquaclears..biowheels suck..the shafts wear and the wheel hangs up..the holes on the spraybars always clog up and the replacement cartridges have to be continously replaced..aquaclear foam blocks can last for years...


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

could you imagine that 405 in my 10 gal? LOL! my nano fish (rasboras) would probably swim themselves to death in one day trying to keep up with what would probably seem like a swift river current to them. i guess that would be an over filtering scenario.


----------



## modestvolta (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks for the replies!

I was hoping to hear a little about Rena and Eheims (or any other canister filters), but knowing what I know about Fluvals (they've worked for me before, so why not keep going with a good thing?), I'll stick with the 405. (I wish I could justify one of the FX5s or even the Fluval G series just from the cool factor, but that's a bit overkill for getting back into a hobby...)

thanks!

anybody want to throw out some fish suggestions? I've done cichlids before, so I'll probably try something else this time around just to try something new.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

50 gallon tall hexagon? I'd put in a flat cichid like festivus or L. dorsiger


----------

